# SSRV Visa Question



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Does someone have the link to the SSRV Visa site. The one I am looking for is the one that has the site set up in a table.

LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Check out this link The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - Special Retiree Resident Visa


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*More Questions Regarding Arrival in Philippines*

Hi Everyone:

When my wife and I arrive in the Philippines and get our Tourist Visa for 21 days, are we required to have a round-trip airline ticket? Also, we will have to request an extention for 38 additional days.

Is there an Immigration Office in Subic Bay Freehold Zone or Olongapo City area where we can make application for the SSRV Visa? 

It will take some time for us to get our wire transfered funds from Ecuador so we can make application for the SSRV Visa and put up the required $10,000 deposit and the $2,060 for the SSRV Visa fees.

Mine and my wife's birth certificates were last issued in June and July 2001. Will that suffice for the Immigration Department or will they have to be more recent certified copies?

Thanks everyone for your help. LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Larry,

When arriving on a Tourist visa a follow on ticket is required. I have found that sometimes this is checked on both ends (originating and destination). Your best bet is to buy a couple of cheap one way tickets to Hong Kong or Bangkok. They do not have to be at the 21 day mark. If they ask why your ticket is later than 21 days, you can tell them that you intend to request an extension of your Tourist visa prior to the 21 day expiration.

There is a Bureau of Immigration office in Olongapo. Here is link to where they are at; Google

It's a satellite office that processes visas, across the street from the Savers.


Also, another useful web site is for the Philippine Retirement Authority. These are the people who will ultimately approve your SSRV.. PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority

On the birth certificates, I would bring what you have and ask all of your questions in person at the Immigrations office...


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

*More Questions on SSRV*



jon1 said:


> Larry,
> 
> When arriving on a Tourist visa a follow on ticket is required. I have found that sometimes this is checked on both ends (originating and destination). Your best bet is to buy a couple of cheap one way tickets to Hong Kong or Bangkok. They do not have to be at the 21 day mark. If they ask why your ticket is later than 21 days, you can tell them that you intend to request an extension of your Tourist visa prior to the 21 day expiration.
> 
> ...


Jon,

1. Can I get the Medical Examination Clearance when I arrive in the Philippines?

2. The Police Clearance and NBI Clearance: Should I bring a local Ecuadorian
Police Clearance with me from Ecuador or can I get the Police clearance locally?

Thanks for all your help.
LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

LarryM said:


> Jon,
> 
> 1. Can I get the Medical Examination Clearance when I arrive in the Philippines?
> 
> ...


I would visit your local Philippine Embassy and see if they can help you on these questions. I am not sure if they will want info on you from Ecuador or not as you are a US citizen. I believe that the Medical Examination has to be done in the Philippines. I am basing this on acquaintance of mine who had to for his Residency Visa


----------



## BillyV (Mar 25, 2009)

When I come to the Philippines, I buy a One way ticket to Maui on Tiger Airways. It's cost between $18 and $25. I never intend to use it but it saves a lot of hassle at the airport with immigration. It depends on the worker if they want you to pass without a ticket. I rather not take the chance. Welcome to the Philippines. I did some work in Bogota, Quito, and Caracas many years ago. I loved South America but there was so much turmoil. I Then found the Philippines and most areas can offer you a nice quiet and peaceful like her. However, like many big cities in the world you still have to watch out for street crime. Good luck and God bless.


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

LarryM said:


> Does someone have the link to the SSRV Visa site. The one I am looking for is the one that has the site set up in a table.
> 
> LarryM


PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority

This is the Philippine Retirement Agency site. Hope it's of help. Pat


----------

